# Videmus nunc per speculum (et) in aenigmate = Βλέπομεν άρτι δι' εσόπτρου εν αινίγματι



## jglenis (Mar 31, 2010)

Is supposed to be mentioned in Eco's Name of The Rose; the net basically suggests a) we see now in a mirror, in darkness, b) now we see through a glass, darkly. So, I kind of wonder, what happened to aenigmate?


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2010)

I am not quite sure what the question is, but here are my two cents, anyway.

The phrase is from _I Corinthians_ 13.12 (βλέπομεν γὰρ ἄρτι δι᾽ ἐσόπτρου ἐν αἰνίγματι in Greek). The literal sense of the phrase is something like "we now see things as if in a riddle, through a mirror". As to the exact sense, writers through the ages have had several theories; Eco's inspiration is almost certainly an essay by Borges, to whom Jorge, the blind librarian, mockingly refers.


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2010)

Η πρωτότυπη έκφραση (Α' Κορ., 12, 13) είναι "δι' εσόπτρου εν αινίγματι". Άρα, το εν αινίγματι ερμηνεύεται ως θαμπά, darkly. Λέει ο Δημητράκος: αίνιγμα = λόγος ασαφής και σκοτεινός.

Η μετάφραση της Βιβλικής Εταιρείας λέει "βλέπουμε τα πράγματα θαμπά, σαν μέσα από μεταλλικό καθρέφτη". Μεταλλικός, προφανώς επειδή, αν ήταν γυάλινος, δεν θα ήταν θαμπά και ατελή τα είδωλα του καθρέφτη. Στα δε αρχαία χρόνια κυκλοφορούσαν πολύ οι μεταλλικοί καθρέφτες.


----------



## jglenis (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you both for the interesting information. I prefer to have the word “riddle” in the English translation, so pidyo’s suggestion suits me fine (thanks for the precise answer, despite my vague question).


----------



## pidyo (Mar 31, 2010)

Just to be clear, let me repeat that "riddle" would be the literal translation. Here's LSJ's definition of αἴνιγμα and Lewis / Short's of aenigma.


----------



## jglenis (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, yes, the Latin is also translated in Greek (using «αινίγματα») in my text, so it’s one of these situations where one tries to be faithful to both (translation imitates life).


----------



## Costas (Mar 31, 2010)

Ανεξάρτητα από το ερώτημα του jglenis για το πώς να αποδοθεί η λέξη "αίνιγμα", αναρωτιέμαι κάτι άλλο: αν θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί η φράση ως "γιατί τώρα κοιτάζουμε το θαμπό είδωλο ενός καθρέφτη [ενώ τότε θα ατενίζουμε πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο το Θεό]"· αν δηλαδή το "βλέπομεν", αντί για "βλέπω", αποδίδεται καλύτερα ως "κοιτάζω", και κυρίως αν, αντί για αντικείμενο το ανύπαρκτο "τα πράγματα", πάει καλύτερα αντικείμενο το "εν αινίγματι": βλέπομεν εν αινίγματι = κοιτάζουμε μέσα σε κάτι θαμπό / ατενίζουμε κάτι θαμπό. Θα ήταν δηλαδή προτιμότερο να καταργηθεί η παρομοίωση (βλέπουμε _τα πράγματα_ θαμπά, _σαν_... / _as if_...) που χρησιμοποιούν αρκετές αποδόσεις (έβαλα με πλάγια τα στοιχεία που δεν υπάρχουν στην πρωτότυπη διατύπωση), έτσι ώστε η απόδοση να ακολουθεί πιο πιστά τη φράση του αποστόλου. Πιο πιστή μου φαίνεται δηλαδή η απόδοση (a) του πρώτου ποστ: we see in a..., ως προς το ότι δεν χρησιμοποιεί παρομοίωση, αλλά περαιτέρω την προτιμώ χωρίς κόμμα: όχι we see in a mirror, in darkness, κατά παράθεση τρόπον τινά, αλλά "κοιτάζουμε το θαμπό είδωλο ενός καθρέφτη". Τέλος, αντικείμενο του βλέπομεν όχι το έσοπτρον (δι' εσόπτρου) αλλά το αίνιγμα (εν αινίγματι). Διότι το "βλέπομεν *δι*' εσόπτρου" δύσκολα μπορεί να γίνει "we see *in* a mirror", ενώ το "βλέπομεν εν αινίγματι" εύκολα μπορεί να γίνει "κοιτάζουμε ένα θαμπό είδωλο".


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2010)

Αυτό το *et* του τίτλου του νήματος, per speculum *et* in aenigmate, πρέπει να 'ναι λάθος. Να και το σχόλιο του Μπόρχες, που έλεγε ο πιδύο πιο πάνω:

_Videmus nunc per speculum in aegnigmate: tuc autem facie ad faciem. Nunc cognosco ex parte: tunc autem cognoscam sicut et cognitus sum_ [Σ.Σ.: βλέπομεν γαρ άρτι δι' εσόπτρου εν αινίγματι, τότε δε πρόσωπον προς πρόσωπον. άρτι γινώσκω εκ μέρους, τότε δε επιγνώσομαι καθώς και επεγνώσθην]. Torres Amat has miserably tranlated: 'At present we do not see God except as in a mirror and beneath dark images; but later we shall see him face to face. I know him now imperfectly; but later I shall know him in a clear vision, in the same way that I know myself.' 49 words do the work of 22; it is impossible to be more languid and verbose. Cipriano de Valra is more faithful: 'Now we see in a mirror, in darkness; but later we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; but later I shall know as I am known.'


----------



## Bill (Apr 1, 2010)

The ancient mirror is actually pretty accurate. It is not completely flat, but slightly dish-shaped to hold the water which enormously enhances the reflection. Most commentators on Paul's passage forget what it is we all see, inexorably, when we look into a mirror: our own face. Therein lies the αἴνιγμα and Paul's point, that we do not understand what we are looking at when we see ourselves. We are "in a puzzle." But "then," presumably, we will know just who we are, seeing ourselves through the eyes of our creator.


----------



## jglenis (Apr 1, 2010)

> Αυτό το et του τίτλου του νήματος, per speculum et in aenigmate, πρέπει να 'ναι λάθος.



It seems you're right, as to the original phrase; Eco is actually only paraphrasing (hence the confusion): 

_But Saint Bernard was right: little by little the man who depicts monsters and portents of nature to reveal the things of God *per speculum et in aenigmate*, comes to enjoy the very nature of the monstrosities he creates and to delight in them, and as a result he no longer sees except through them._


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2010)

Bill said:


> The ancient mirror is actually pretty accurate. It is not completely flat, but slightly dish-shaped to hold the water which enormously enhances the reflection.



Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Και πάντως πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Παράβαλε Wikipedia:

In classical antiquity mirrors were made of solid metal (bronze, later silver) and were too expensive for widespread use, as well as being prone to corrosion. Due to the low reflectivity of polished metal these mirrors also gave a darker image than modern ones, making them unsuitable for indoor use with the artificial lighting of the time (candles or lanterns).[citation needed]


----------



## Bill (Apr 2, 2010)

Costas said:


> Δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό. Και πάντως πρώτη φορά το ακούω.


The reflective side of almost all ancient Greek and Roman mirrors is slightly concave. I can't remember who explained to me that this shape was not a crude attempt at a magnifying lens, but rather provided a receptacle for a bit of water to improve reflectivity (when the mirror was held horizontally). Now I'm unable to find an authority for an ancient practice of dipping mirrors in water (except for divination, where it was fairly common); and who am I to gainsay Wiki-wisdom? ;)


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Bill said:


> (when the mirror was held horizontally). Now I'm unable to find an authority for an ancient practice of dipping mirrors in water (except for divination, where it was fairly common); and who am I to gainsay Wiki-wisdom? ;)


Μα ποιος/ποια καθρεφτίστηκε ποτέ σε καθρέφτη τοποθετημένο οριζόντια; Να ένα πτυκτό κάτοπτρο (από την έκθεση "Ωραία σαν Ρωμαία"):





Μην μπερδευτείτε: το πάνω μέρος, που έχει πατούρα, είναι το καπάκι. Όσο για κοίλανση της ανακλαστικής επιφάνειας, η δική μου εντύπωση είναι πως είναι ανύπαρκτη.
Και λέει το άρθρο:
Η γυναίκα έβλεπε το είδωλό της σε επιφάνεια χαλκού, την οποία προηγουμένως έτριβε για να γυαλιστεί.
....εκείνη την εποχή, γυάλιζαν τον χαλκό και καθρεπτιζόταν στην γυαλισμένη επιφάνειά του.

Να και πόσο...οριζόντια τον κρατούσαν:





Να τώρα κι ένας καθρέφτης με βάση (άλλη οριζοντίωση αυτή):





Όσο για το "βούτηγμα καθρεφτών μέσα σε νερό" με σκοπό τη μαντεία, εκεί δεν επρόκειτο για καθρέφτες αλλά για λεκάνες που τις γέμιζαν με νερό (λεκανομαντεία):

Lecanomancy is a form of divination in which a diviner uses stones, oil, or meditation, coupled with a basin of water. Stones are dropped in the basin and the sound of the dropping along with the ripples formed are interpreted. When oil is used, the oil is poured into the water and the shapes it forms are interpreted. For meditation, the water is gazed upon, invoking a self-hypnotic state for divination.

Τελικά η "Wiki wisdom", παρά το "[citation needed]", makes more (common) sense.


----------



## Bill (Apr 3, 2010)

Costas said:


> Όσο για το "βούτηγμα καθρεφτών μέσα σε νερό" με σκοπό τη μαντεία, εκεί δεν επρόκειτο για καθρέφτες αλλά για λεκάνες που τις γέμιζαν με νερό


Στο Παυσανία 7,21,12 πρόκειται για κάτοπτρο: "... μαντεῖον δὲ ἐνταῦθά (ἱερὸν τῆς Δήμητρος) ἐστι ἀψευδές, οὐ μὲν ἐπὶ παντὶ πράγματι, ἀλλὰ ἐπὶ τῶν καμνόντων, κάτοπτρον καλῳδίῳ τῶν λεπτῶν δήσαντες καθιᾶσι, σταθμώμενοι μὴ πρόσω καθίκεσθαι τῆς πηγῆς, ἀλλ'ὁσον ἐπιψαῦσαι τοῦ ὕδατος τῷ κύκλῳ τοῦ κατόπτρου." 

Εὐχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, Κώστα, για την έρευνα, για τη διόρθωση, και για τη διευκρίνιση!


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Ας δούμε τη μετάφραση του Παπαχατζή (Αχαϊκά-Αρκαδικά, σελ. 128-129):

Στην πηγή υπάρχει μαντείο αλάθητο, όχι όμως για οτιδήποτε παρά μόνο για τους αρρώστους: δένουν με κλωστή ένα κάτοπτρο και το κατεβάζουν στην πηγή, υπολογίζοντας να μην κατέβει περισσότερο από το σημείο όπου η κυκλική άκρη του κατόπτρου θάρθει σ' επαφή με την επιφάνεια του νερού·

και συνεχίζει:

κατόπιν προσεύχονται στη θεά, καίνε θυμίαμα και κοιτάζουν το κάτοπτρο, το οποίο τους δείχνει τον άρρωστο ζωντανό ή νεκρό· ώς αυτού φτάνει η μαντική δύναμη της πηγής.

Στο πρωτότυπο:
_Τό δέ εντεύθεν ευξάμενοι τήι θεώι καί θυμιάσαντες ες τό κάτοπτρον βλέπουσι· τό δέ σφισι τόν νοσούντα ήτοι ζώντα ή καί τεθνεώτα επιδείκνυσι· τούτωι μέν τώι ύδατι ες τοσούτο μέτεστιν τής αληθείας._

Δηλ. το νερό στο οποίο βαφτιζόταν ο καθρέφτης δεν λειτουργούσε ως ενισχυτικό της ανάκλασης ("enormously enhances the reflection") αλλά ήταν καθαρά μαγική πράξη, αφού κοιτώντας μέσα έβλεπαν τον άρρωστο είτε ζωντανό είτε νεκρό· και μάλιστα από το εδάφιο δεν προκύπτει καν ότι μέσα στον καθρέφτη κοιτούσε ο ίδιος ο άρρωστος, αλλά μάλλον οι μάντεις.

Κι εγώ πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ, Bill, για την επισήμανση αυτού του εδαφίου, πόσο μάλλον που αφορά ένα ξεναγήσιμο μαντείο (πρόκειται για το γνωστό αγίασμα του Αγ. Αντρέα στην Πάτρα)! :)

Να, τέλος, ένας κανονικός καθρέφτης (ούτε πτυκτός ούτε με βάση αλλά με απλή λαβή), και πώς τον κρατούσαν οι γυναίκες (εδώ, αντί για την Linda Evangelista, η Αφροδίτη) τότε (όπως ακριβώς και τώρα, δηλ. όρθιο):


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Μου 'χετε δημιουργήσει μια τεράστια επιθυμία να φτιάξουμε ένα μεγάααλο νήμα για καθρέφτες, κάτοπτρα και ανακλαστήρες, αλλά οφείλω να πω ότι μου έδωσε μεγάλη χαρά και το πέρασμα του Μπιλ.

Στο προκείμενο: στη μετάφραση του _Ονόματος του ρόδου_, στον Πρόλογο έχουμε το λατινικό και, κάπου 500 σελίδες παραπίσω, υποσημείωση που γράφει: «Βλέπουμε τώρα μέσα από έναν καθρέφτη και με αινίγματα». Τι θα έπρεπε να είχε γράψει εκεί η μεταφράστρια;


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Αφού το πρωτότυπό της είχε το et, τι άλλο μπορούσε να γράψει; Και η μετατροπή του αινίγματος σε αινίγματα, δικιολογημένη μου φαίνεται κι αυτή. (Αντιθέτως, _ο Τζιμ της κάνναβης_ με χαλάει.)


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2010)

Μουσικό διάλειμμα για τούτο το νήμα, ένας τόσος δα οβολός για το _through a glass, darkly_ και υλικό για εκείνο το νήμα με τους καθρέφτες.

Πρώτα τα μουσικά, ένα τραγούδι της Τζόνι Μίτσελ, διασκευή της επιστολής Προς Κορινθίους που συζητάμε, μια και το Πάσχα είναι η γιορτή της αγάπης.
_Love_ - Joni Mitchell
​




Although I speak in tongues
Of men and angels
I'm just sounding brass
And tinkling cymbals without love

Love suffers long
Love is kind!
Enduring all things
Love has no evil in mind

If I had the gift of prophecy
And all the knowledge
And the faith to move the mountains
Even if I understood all of the mysteries
If I didn't have love
I'd be nothing

Love--never looks for love
Love's not puffed up
Or envious
Or touchy
Because it rejoices in the truth
Not in iniquity
Love sees like a child sees

As a child I spoke as a child
I thought and I understood as a child
But when I became a woman
I put away childish things
And began to see through a glass darkly

Where, as a child, I saw it face to face
Now, I only know it in part
Fractions in me
Of faith and hope and love
And of these great three
Love's the greatest beauty
Love
Love
Love 

Για γέφυρα με το άλλο σχετικό, το πρελούδιο της Σουΐτας για Τσέλο Νο.2 του Μπαχ, από τον Mischa Maisky, 




που επένδυσε μουσικά την ταινία του Μπέργκμαν _Såsom i en spegel, _ένας τίτλος που διαβάζω στη Wikipedia ότι προέρχεται από μια σουηδική μετάφραση αυτού του αποσπάσματος:
The title is from a biblical passage (1 Corinthians 13) in which seeing through a glass darkly refers to our understanding of God when we are alive; the view will only be clear when we die. The title literally means _As in a Mirror,_ which is how the passage reads in a 1917 Swedish translation of the Bible.
και μεταφράστηκε ως εξής:​ 
_À travers le miroir_ | Καναδάς (γαλλικός τίτλος) / Γαλλία
_Através de um Espelho_ | Βραζιλία
_Come in uno specchio_ | Ιταλία
_Como en un espejo_ | Ισπανία
_Detrás de un vidrio oscuro_ | Αργεντινή
_Jak w zwierciadle_ | Πολωνία
_Kuin kuvastimessa_ | Φινλανδία
_Μέσα απ' τον σπασμένο καθρέφτη_ | Ελλάδα
_Som i et spejl_ | Δανία
_Tükör által homályosan_ | Ουγγαρία
_Through a Glass Darkly_ | ΗΠΑ
_Wie in einem Spiegel_ | Γερμανία​


----------



## Bill (Apr 4, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αυτό το *et* του τίτλου του νήματος, per speculum *et* in aenigmate, πρέπει να 'ναι λάθος.


Lest my πέρασμα here be entirely _damnatum memoriae_, I contribute the results of a small search: the vast majority of Greek theologians (church fathers, doctors, etc.) of the first millenium, when quoting the passage from Paul, write δι' ἐσόπτρου *καὶ* ἐν ἀινίγματι. In addition, a few of them have ἐν ἐσόπτρῳ instead of δι' ἐσόπτρου. The list includes: Justin Martyr, Gregory Nazianzenus, Basil, Origen, John Chrysostom, Didymus Caecus, Oecumenius, Maximus Confessor, John Damascenus, Photius, Theodoretus, and Cyril. It would appear that they were all consulting a text that was rather different from the one we know.
A happy Easter to all!


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον. Μου θύμισε το δικό μου προβληματισμό για κάτι άλλο: πώς στο καλό η γυναίκα εκείνη του Ευαγγελίου κατέληξε, στα χέρια των θεολόγων και των υμνογράφων, να γίνει μια αμαρτωλή, μια πόρνη κλπ.; Αν ξέρεις κάτι, Bill, θα μ' ενδιέφερε ιδιαιτέρως.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Apr 6, 2010)

Daeman, ας μου συχωρέσεις το ελαφρώς οφτόπικ και σχολαστικό σχόλιό μου, αλλά η μουσική με την οποία ξεκινάει ο Καθρέφτης του Μπέργκμαν δεν είναι το Πρελούδιο αλλά η Sarabande από τη 2η σουίτα για τσέλο του Μπαχ:


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Οφτοπικίζουμε λιγάκι, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο. Στο κάτω-κάτω, αν το παραξηλώσουμε, μπορούμε να τα μεταφέρουμε σε άλλο νήμα. ;)

Μα δεν υπάρχει τίποτε να συχωρέσω. Αντιθέτως, ευχαριστώ! :) Όπως θα ξέρεις, εδώ είναι πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες οι διορθώσεις. 

Έχεις δίκιο. Και ιδού η απόδειξη:




 
Μια λεπτομέρεια μόνο (έπεσες σε άλλον σχολαστικό :


> Για γέφυρα με το άλλο σχετικό, το πρελούδιο της Σουΐτας για Τσέλο Νο.2 του Μπαχ, από τον Mischa Maisky, που επένδυσε μουσικά την ταινία του Μπέργκμαν...


 Έπρεπε ίσως να το γράψω σαφέστερα, αλλά εννοούσα ότι η Σουίτα χρησίμεψε για τη μουσική επένδυση της ταινίας, όχι συγκεκριμένα το πρελούδιο. 
Επί της ουσίας (πέρα από τα συντακτικά σοφίσματα, αν σου έλεγα ότι θυμόμουν ποιο μέρος της σουίτας ήταν, θα σου έλεγα ψέματα και δεν το συνηθίζω. Έβαλα το πρελούδιο, γιατί αυτό βρήκα πρώτο στο γιουτούμπ κι ήταν μέγα το Σάββατο και οι υποχρεώσεις πολλές...


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Apr 6, 2010)

Α γεια σου, βρήκες και το βίντεο!

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μιαν άλλη Sarabande (από την 5η σουίτα για τσέλο) έπαιξαν και στην κηδεία του Μπέργκμαν -- όπως και στου Ταρκόφσκι.






Ζωή σε λόγου μας.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Αν το 'χα δει το Σάββατο, δεν θα την πάταγα έτσι.  Υπάρχει όλο στο γιουτούμπ, ξεκινώντας απ' αυτό που πόσταρα, βρίσκεις και τα υπόλοιπα. Και καλή ψυχή σ' εκείνους...


----------



## Costas (Apr 8, 2010)

Με την αλλαγή της τεχνολογίας των καθρεφτών άλλαξε και η χρήση του καθρέφτη ως συμβόλου. Ενώ στον Παύλο το έσοπτρον χρησιμοποιείται ως σύμβολο της θαμπάδας, οι σημερινοί καθρέφτες μνημονεύονται ως σύμβολα διαύγειας:

Διάβαζε πολύ και φιλοσοφούσε τη ζωή, την έβλεπε καθαρά, χωρίς θαμπάδες, σαν να είχε μπροστά του έναν καθρέφτη και τον μελετούσε.
Νίκος Κοεμτζής, _Το μακρύ ζεϊμπέκικο_, σ. 75


----------

